

Ask HN:Launch just before the Holidays? - canterburry

We are getting ready to launch our new SaaS but if we do it ASAP (as most people seem to recommend), this would happen right between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Our service has nothing to do with the holidays. Will our launch get lost in the shuffle?<p>Is after New Year a better time?
======
onion2k
Is this the image optimisation thing in your profile? I'd hold-off until
January. Your audience is likely to be web professionals who'll actually have
holidays and won't be checking news.

Sponsor the HTML5 newsletter in January perhaps
([http://html5weekly.com/archive/114.html](http://html5weekly.com/archive/114.html))?
(I'm not affiliated, I just think it's a good source of news.)

~~~
canterburry
Awesome. Thanks for the suggestion.

